
Show HN: Stretch – Free limousine rides - drpancake
https://stretchcorp.com
======
drpancake
Hey folks, author here. My phone is exploding.

I hear you on the Facebook login issue. I misconfigured the Facebook SDK and
it's falling back to a web view rather than using native login.

I just pushed an over-the-air update to remove Facebook login entirely for
now.

~~~
i336_
Hey OP, just wanted to let you know - the animation is making a horizontal
scrollbar appear and disappear at the bottom of the page.

What I think is happening is that as .limo-container (which is 100% of page
width) rotates, its "real" bounding box is expanding and contracting ever so
slightly. Just open the devtools and focus on that div, you'll get it
immediately.

(I'm on Chromium 57.0.2987.98 (Developer Build) on Linux, FWIW.)

~~~
rootlocus
> its "real" bounding box

The terminology is axis aligned bounding box (or AABB).

~~~
i336_
Oh, thanks! TIL.

------
finnn
"Request a limo" -> Surprise facebook login!

that's a shame, this looked cool

------
hartator
I don't want to be this guy, but the required Facebook login doesn't seem to
be safe. There is no way of knowing is the real Facebook as it's not going
though the fb app or regular safari. A bit shady.

~~~
drpancake
Thanks for mentioning this — I've removed FB login until it's configured
correctly to use native login!

------
tehwebguy
Don't make me give you my Facebook password. Facebook already has a way to
auth in.

------
vortico
Where is it right now? The screenshot shows an icon on a map, but I've zoomed
out to the entire United States and it doesn't show up anywhere.

~~~
limeblack
I believe it is in Oregon. Not 100% sure.

~~~
drpancake
Yep we're currently docked in Portland.

------
sergiotapia
Is this taken at the salar de uyuni?
[https://www.facebook.com/the.limo.diaries/photos/a.594902204...](https://www.facebook.com/the.limo.diaries/photos/a.594902204049397.1073741828.594842944055323/623662471173370/?type=1&theater)

~~~
drpancake
That's White Sands, New Mexico

------
bbcbasic
Do things that won't scale!

------
matthberg
It would be great if there were a feature to notify the user when the limo is
nearby, with a range away selector. Awesome concept and story, though!

------
fiatjaf
That's awesome.

------
askvictor
How much VC funding do you think this can attract?

~~~
wand3r
They didn't mention it, but unlike Uber they aren't being sued by a rival
company, their employees and their contractors while being actively boycotted
by customers. Also, prob don't have a 10-figure burn rate.

So simple vc math would dictate a valuation like:

Absolute value of their earnings.

9999999 Growth Multiple

\+ $1M for having an app

\- $500k for not blogging about react

Basically already a unicorn

~~~
drpancake
The routing algorithm uses deep learning® in case that bumps up our valuation
at all?

~~~
wand3r
Oh man, I didn't realize the whole team had already been aquihired by Google.

------
reledi
Logan style adventures await!

------
limeblack
Are there any plans to post the cities you should end up passing through?

~~~
drpancake
We post semi-frequent updates on our Facebook page here:
[https://www.facebook.com/the.limo.diaries](https://www.facebook.com/the.limo.diaries)

------
oblib
Love the idea!!! Have fun and share some stories!!

------
ClassyJacket
Inaccurate title. This is Uber for ONE limousine.

~~~
dang
OK, we changed the title from "Show HN: Stretch - A parody of Uber (free
limousine rides)".

~~~
Kiro
This is the first time I've seen you change a Show HN title. For my Show HNs I
spend a lot of time thinking and coming up with a title that I can stand
behind. I may be extreme but if I were the poster of whose Show HN you changed
the title I would rather have the post removed.

~~~
dang
We change Show HN titles all the time, just like other titles. In this case
the submitter emailed us and was fine with it.

Actually I copied the original title incorrectly above. The original title was
"Show HN: Stretch – Uber for limousines (but it's free)", which provoked
objections in the thread. When a title provokes objections like that, it can
easily take over the discussion. That's one reason we change them.

------
SirLJ
:-)

------
kd22
What's the point of this anyway?

~~~
vortico
Fun!

